# Applicable?



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

How applicable is this to show-line breeders of today? 

From "The German Shepherd Dog in word and picture" talking about the "Collie of the fancy breeder" : "He lives on the good reputation built up by the yeoman services of his ancestors, which he no longer knows how to perform."


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Personally, when I read this passage warning about the path the Scotch Collie had taken in Max's own time, I could not help but to think of the "Fancy" German Shepherd Dog.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Seriously... this discussion again?


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Seriously... this discussion again?


I apologize. I must have missed the first.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

To me that statement can go two ways....dogs actually suck and cannot do the job their ancestors did, or dogs may/may not suck but are being bred and marketed based on the jobs their ancestors did.


----------

